# Dive and drink



## Brandy

Not this weekend , but the fri after next( Brandy will be hosting the first of the year Dive and Drink. Along with some Scuba board and Mbt forum members you can exspect a night dive to the newly covererd up Pcola reef with some of the best cave wreck and drunk divers in the region. Along with the dive you can exspect live music pipebombs and divorces. Wives are wecome , no kids. Weusually end the dives with wings at Sidelines , pole dances at Islander and a plan too do it again the next week!

Allo are welcome ( including new divers,its only 18 ft) but if you burn more than 2500 lbs in an hour you are buying the first drinks... Its all good funandsafe dive and would like too see at least 30 divers for the first of the year.

This is reallyto get all of us together too create friendships and dive buddies to continue or wonderfull sport

If you havent dove the reefat night it a cool dive with octipie,cowfish , stingray , ton of spades eel and alot of micro life. Just chime in. If you have never done one a t night , its one of the sa fest , and therewill be enogh seasond divers too make you feel comforabe and safe.


----------



## GMan

Shewt man sounds like my kinda fun. Lets get it on!:letsdrink Ill bring da chum..


----------



## flyingfishr

Sounds like a party, time to start lining up the babysitter. Good call Brandy.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Ill be there to keep a fire goin and start drinkin early while you clowns get in the water at nite. I'll also be ready to work the stripper pole!:letsdrink


----------



## GMan

> *Generator Man (4/25/2008)*Shewt man sounds like my kinda fun. Lets get it on!:letsdrink Ill bring da chum..


Crap! I meant RUM, not chum!! HE HEE! thats that other thing I am in. 

So is that Friday after the other friday or friday before the other after that Friday.


----------



## Telum Pisces

So is this the 2nd or the 9th. I should be able to make it either way. BUt I am flying back on the 9th and would need to make sure my flight get's me in early enough.


----------



## flyingfishr

> So is that Friday after the other friday or friday before the other after that Friday.


Crap....I thought it was THURSDAY after that Friday, time to re-schedule the babysitter.:banghead Clay my man, you gotta face the demons one of these nights man, night dives are pretty sweet, and with a big group of drunks in the water, theres NO way we could attract any attention to us! Remind me to tell you about how I almost died on a night dive in Guam sometime, well, almost got hurt on a night dive anyway. OK, so actually I was thinking about going on a night dive and stubbed my toe while distracted.... I've never actually been diving.:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## coochie

OH SHIT:doh those poles know me VERY WELL cant wait to meet up with them again:shedevil


----------



## FelixH

Come on Clay!!! I'm sure we can get someone to hold your hand in the dark, scarey water... ha ha.oke


----------



## theangrydolphin

You guys are like running with scissors; DANGEROUS! Glad I'm safe over here in the middle east! oke


----------



## kennethmandel62

A 'drink & sink' sounds fun. 

So far we know it's going to be "ON A FRIDAY!!"...now..if we can just figure out which one. oke .hmm...

Details..details..details......


----------



## flyingfishr

I'm ao aeunk right nowl..ds:doh:doh:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## sniper

what are the dates? Where is the dive?


----------



## HateCheese

Sounds likea great idea Brandy. I'll be there, whichever Friday it is.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *sniper (4/27/2008)*what are the dates? Where is the dive?


Where: If it hasn't changed from last year, the where was at the old Pensacola pier rubble about 75 yards east of the pier. 

Here is a great sat pic of the rubble:










When: That's still up for discussion until Brandy gets back on here to clarify. I'll give him a call sometime shortly.


----------



## Sailor612

I didn't miss it did I???????!! Or is it supposed to be this coming friday?!


----------



## FelixH

> *Sailor612 (5/4/2008)*I didn't miss it did I???????!! Or is it supposed to be this coming friday?!


I'm not sure, is it this Friday... May 9th?


----------



## Clay-Doh

Brandys got a boo boo.....don't know if hes gonna make it. Also, if its this weekend, I wont be there...well be tryin to win a shark tournament.....although....wouldnt that be fun to come over by ya all and start chummin for shark???? hee hee.


----------



## Brandy

We are gonna have to wait a few weeks until my leg is better.

It will only be warmer then!


----------



## Joebm83

I'm down for a night dive.. atleast thier will be 1/30th the chance someone else will get eatin rather than me.. seems to be a little confusion on which friday. the one after the next one, or maybe after that???? let me know so I can make sure I'm not working..


----------



## narced.actor

Brandy, I'm in Keep me posted, sounds like it'll be a blast.:letsdrink


----------



## cmufieldhockey8

The tentative date is May 16th.


----------



## Clay-Doh

cmufieldhockey....you got a pic of cave divin for your avatar, and you know what dates Brandy has planned. I bet yer one of his cave divin buddies...my question is, how do you put up with that 7 foot tall ass?oke

Me personally, I wouldnt have a friend like that.


----------



## jlbdvm

Okay for us slow people in Defuniak springs - Brandy comeon man with the details! I need to know if I should clean my guns that night or go diving!!

Jay


----------



## cmufieldhockey8

Yes he's paying me to attend this dive and he pays me even more to hang out with him and act like I'm his friend. I whip him with my 7 ft hose when he irks me. 



There isn't hardly anything to see on that reef right now that isn't covered in sand but I think it'd be fun to get so many people in the water at one time. The drinking will be good too.





> *Clay-Doh (5/6/2008)*cmufieldhockey....you got a pic of cave divin for your avatar, and you know what dates Brandy has planned. I bet yer one of his cave divin buddies...my question is, how do you put up with that 7 foot tall ass?oke
> 
> 
> 
> Me personally, I wouldnt have a friend like that.


----------



## Brandy

Next friday (weather permitting) We usually meet up 30 min or so before dark in front of the new Lifeguard building.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Dang...Unfortunately I probably wont be able to come....and drink all your beers on the beach while you crazies are in the water...Lindas sister is commin home that weekend from Iraq, and we is havin a party!

Course...we don't know exactly what day yet.


----------



## Lockout

Clay you little MOE....get your candy ass in the water....There is nothing to be afraid of in the dark....its the same as daytime only not as bright....I cant believe I have to explain that to you...You do know your a grown up right????? Theres nothing in the closet and nothing lurking under your bed.....Well that I can't really confirm but you see my point?:moon


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Brandy (5/8/2008)*Next friday (weather permitting) We usually meet up 30 min or so before dark in front of the new Lifeguard building.


Looking good so far. I will try and make it out there. I have the two lights, just no tank light. This would be my first night dive, so I hope I can get out there with you guys.
May 16








Partly Cloudy *82° *64° <DIV class=wxClear></DIV>


----------



## FelixH

Hey Jon,

For a tank light, just grab a couple of glow sticks (chem lights) and some zip ties... works good enough.

Felix


----------



## Clay-Doh

Haa haa Brian...I know I'm a candy ass! Nature and night are like drinking and driving...they just sholdnt be mixed.

I get scareded just talkin about it. Won't evr change man....


----------



## naclh2oDave

Hey this sounds like fun! Count me in. I've never wrestled a shark at night.:letsdrink


----------



## Brandy

I just read my original post , and man I was drunk. From the spelling it looked to be about half a big bottle of CROWN!!!!!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## narced.actor

OK...so concerning the BIG grey margin considering spearfishing off the beach, seeing as how the "public" swimming area kinda shuts down when the touries leave for the day and we have all those spades just chilln' and a fire on the beach. Is it legit to polespear fish after dark?


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *narced.actor (5/9/2008)*OK...so concerning the BIG grey margin considering spearfishing off the beach, seeing as how the "public" swimming area kinda shuts down when the touries leave for the day and we have all those spades just chilln' and a fire on the beach. Is it legit to polespear fish after dark?


I would like to know this as well. I just feel naked without my gun in the water.


----------



## LITECATCH

so is it friday the 16th of May?


----------



## Brandy

Yes Scott its the 16th. I know you dont dive much anymore but we could use all the professional drinkers we can muster


----------



## Joebm83

> *narced.actor (5/9/2008)*OK...so concerning the BIG grey margin considering spearfishing off the beach, seeing as how the "public" swimming area kinda shuts down when the touries leave for the day and we have all those spades just chilln' and a fire on the beach. Is it legit to polespear fish after dark?




To be honest I am not sure exactly what the rules are but I went to the police station on the beach and asked one time and they said it was fine. It was in the middle of summer with tons of people on the beach and they were cool with it as long as my speargun wasn't loaded until I was 100 feet away from the shore. Its been two years since I did that but I have done it...


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Joebm (5/10/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *narced.actor (5/9/2008)*OK...so concerning the BIG grey margin considering spearfishing off the beach, seeing as how the "public" swimming area kinda shuts down when the touries leave for the day and we have all those spades just chilln' and a fire on the beach. Is it legit to polespear fish after dark?
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I am not sure exactly what the rules are but I went to the police station on the beach and asked one time and they said it was fine. It was in the middle of summer with tons of people on the beach and they were cool with it as long as my speargun wasn't loaded until I was 100 feet away from the shore. Its been two years since I did that but I have done it...
Click to expand...

Yes, but they are not the ones that will write you the ticket. The FWC are the ones to be asking.


----------



## Joebm83

Yes, but they are not the ones that will write you the ticket. The FWC are the ones to be asking.[/quote]



Good thing they didn't show while I was out there then.


----------



## Telum Pisces

Are we still a go for this Friday. Has anyone been out and found the actual structure? Reports that I have heard are saying that it's all covered up with sand out there.


----------



## naclh2oDave

If there is a calm day this week I'll go verify it. What depth is it supposed to be in?


----------



## Brandy

I think the only structure left uncovered are a few pilings. We may just be diving sand. I havent been out since last year.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *naclh2oDave (5/12/2008)*If there is a calm day this week I'll go verify it. What depth is it supposed to be in?


about 20'.


----------



## naclh2oDave

I just did some research on Live spaces maps and I figure that spot should be about 140yds off the beach and 125yds off the pier. I doubt I'll do it alone. I'll belooking for someone willing and give it a shot.


----------



## cmufieldhockey8

> *naclh2oDave (5/12/2008)*I just did some research on Live spaces maps and I figure that spot should be about 140yds off the beach and 125yds off the pier. I doubt I'll do it alone. I'll belooking for someone willing and give it a shot.




I'd be willing to do a recon dive, although I know what to expect- the tops of a few pilings. I'm available Wed after 6:30 or Tues or Thur morning.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Me and Konz talked about you crazy asses gettin in the water at dark, and came to the conclusion that him and I will sit on the beach and guard yalls beer.

HA! Thats as smart as leavin a child molester to run a daycare! Promise, we wont drink your beer!


----------



## flyingfishr

So lets get the details out all laid out. The dive is the evening/night of Friday the 16th. We are supposed to entrust our beverages to a couple of individuals who have opening admitted to being a little loose with keeping their lips on their own bottle. We might get a ticket for bringing a polespear, but we might not and more than likely we will be diving a sandy bottom. Sounds good, when do we show? Oh, I heard the pier guys can fire a ling jig out to about 200 yds and circumcise a gnat with a circle hook, do we have anything to be worried about on that front? Should be a good time! :letsdrink :letsdrink :letsdrink :letsdrink


----------



## FishinFL

Spearfisher (Rich)knows the pier rubble well!



I'm with Clay on the night diving!!! I might be able to stand beer watch for a couple of hours though....:letsparty


----------



## Clay-Doh

Aw man... I feel relieved..I aint the only one who gets the wiilies from nite divin Reese? Even though I do got pretty lil hands???? haa haa


----------



## naclh2oDave

My schedule is pretty open EXCEPT forTuesday before noon, I'll be busy. 

All the surf reports are calling for increased surf all week. Friday is supossed to be 3-5 footers. I wonder what that will do to viz in 20feet?If nothing else the beer will be a welcome distraction.

On the other hand, the Navarre pier rubble is very proud and everyone can find it easily. Just a thought.


----------



## GMan

I know this is kinda off the subject but. Can someone put a reef or a statue of Billybob out there. That way we could have some thing to look at and admire. Either way i will be there and I will be packin my toothpick, glowsticks and thong...ok maybe not he tooth pick.:takephoto


----------



## Telum Pisces

How many people do we have showing up???? And Clay, I'll be sure to fabricate a padlock on my cooler just for you and the other beer protectors who are too sissy to get in the water.:letsdrinkoke


----------



## kennethmandel62

I'm on a new schedule for a few weeks and wont know for a couple days if I'll be inthe areaFri. or not.If I am then I'm in.


----------



## cmufieldhockey8

> *Clay-Doh (5/12/2008)*Aw man... I feel relieved..I aint the only one who gets the wiilies from nite divin Reese? Even though I do got pretty lil hands???? haa haa




I thought you spear fishermen were MANLY men, not a bunch of girls. Besides, my light will be so bright you'll think it's a day dive.



Dave what'll it be? Wed early evening or Thursday morning?


----------



## spearfisher

> *cmufieldhockey8 (5/6/2008)*The tentative date is May 16th.


I think I have to teach a Rescue Class that night, but if I can get Billybob to cover it for me I'll be there!


----------



## Joebm83

I'll be there if the surf forcast is not right (5-6's) on fri.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Sorry cmu....I am not a manly man at all when it comes to that spooky nite stuff!

Lookin foward to meetin you!


----------



## Halfmoon

Should be a blast. If I was going to be here I would help with the beers. Watching them that is.


----------



## cmufieldhockey8

I posted this on Scubaboard and it looks like 4 or 5 more will be joining us. I made a meet time of 7-7:15 pm by the new showers.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *cmufieldhockey8 (5/14/2008)*I posted this on Scubaboard and it looks like 4 or 5 more will be joining us. I made a meet time of 7-7:15 pm by the new showers.


I'll be there. It looks like they have changed the forecast for Friday nightto North winds. That's good for us.


----------



## Lockout

Clay you got a pretty little mouth too....wink.....Your still a P***Y!:moon


----------



## Clay-Doh

Sometimes I don't know why I'm even friends with you Lockout! :doh

Hee hee


----------



## naclh2oDave

I was out surfing this afternoon and the viz was pretty bad, like 5 feet. That was probobly 10-15 feet deep where I was. I hope it clears up before friday.


----------



## Lockout

Me either man...birds of a feather! Speaking of feather....whens the next dive. Id like to get a little more bottomtime this next outting.

FYI...I aint getting in the water at night or otherwise with out the biller...eye for an eye.....tooth for steel.


----------



## Telum Pisces

*FRIDAY NIGHT*
NORTH WINDS INCREASING TO AROUND 15 KNOTS. SEAS 
BUILDING TO 3 TO 5 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS A BECOMING
MOSTLY CHOPPY. ISOLATED SHOWERS.

Ok, when and where are we meeting? The only saving grace may be that it's supposed to be a north wind. And the beach is probably going to be sprawling with people tomorrow night. So who's going to be there whether to dive and drink or just drink.


----------



## Clay-Doh

I still plan on making it...to drink!:letsdrink


----------



## cmufieldhockey8

Brandy's a slacker and passed the torch to me..



Meet *7-7:15 in the parking lot with the beach ball on the side closest to the new showers*. 



If the waves are rough we can just grab some food and start drinking earlier. I've got a maroon hatchback focus and I'll bring a dive flag.


----------



## flyingfishr

I'm in, and my wife is coming too, I don't trust you guys to watch my drinks on the beach, and I'm fairly sure she won't touch the stuff. Just got some new lights today, so I'm itching to try them out. 7-715, beach ball parking lot, by the new showers...Rog.


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *flyingfishr (5/15/2008)*I'm in, and my wife is coming too, I don't trust you guys to watch my drinks on the beach, and I'm fairly sure she won't touch the stuff. Just got some new lights today, so I'm itching to try them out. 7-715, beach ball parking lot, by the new showers...Rog.


You mean we get to meet Mrs. Flyingfishr? Are you sure you want to bring her around all of hooligans? My wife is a little under the weather or she would come.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Josh! With all these knuckleheads, I would be more worried about Neva then your beer!!!:letsdrink

Lookin foward to seeing you guys there!


----------



## FishinFL

I plan on making it!:letsdrink


----------



## coochie

i am too,, gonna bring gear JUST IN case i get my nerve up


----------



## Brandy

Sorry ive been out of touch. Looks like we are gonna have a good turnout tommorrow.

Hopefully we will have good vis and calm surf with the north winds. I will be on the beach in the afternoon to check the vis. If it sucks we all can decide to dive or just get started partying? We usually go over to the Islander/Pattys/Break and get down. Dawn our newest arrival to the dive community works the upstairs bar at the Islander fri night. 

Looking forward to seeing everybody again ( Did I see that Resse wasshowing up ?)


----------



## flyingfishr

> *Clay-Doh (5/15/2008)*Josh! With all these knuckleheads, I would be more worried about Neva then your beer!!!:letsdrink
> 
> Lookin foward to seeing you guys there!


No worries, she will be toting a 48 inch Biller, I think she can handle herself. Oh, and her dad was a Marine Corps sniper so she's been shooting since she was 3, go ahead, make a move on my beer...:letsdrink


----------



## [email protected]

i will try and make it,not sure if i will dive but will drink!!! see ya'all tonight.


----------



## Telum Pisces

I hope this mess get's out of here before this afternoon. But I guess that will speed up the start time of my other favorite hobby. :letsdrink


----------



## cmufieldhockey8

I have a feeling none of us will be diving.


----------



## Lockout

Any thoughts on the night dive? Anyone near the water? Is is mud brown or clean? 

Checked my damn light last night and its [email protected] Anyone got an extra???


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *Lockout (5/16/2008)*Any thoughts on the night dive? Anyone near the water? Is is mud brown or clean?
> 
> Checked my damn light last night and its [email protected] Anyone got an extra???


We are still showing up and going from there. If it's doable, we're in business for the night dive. If not, off we go to do our other favorite sport.:letsdrink I don't have an extra light, but I am sure there are plenty of folks there that will be able to share a light. Hell, I know Clay has one and he's to scared to get in the water. So he will not need it tonight. You here that Clay, bring your lights for the folks that will actually use them. (if we get the chance).

Looking at the webcam, it's looking like waist high or slightly higher wave action right now. Hopefully the north winds will start knocking that down as the rain moves on.


----------



## Lockout

Hear that clay???? I need your light brotherman !~


----------



## FelixH

I have a couple of small lights. 

If I do make it down there tonight, it will just be for the land-based activities:letsdrink, so someone can use my lights if they are needed.


----------



## naclh2oDave

I was out surfing this afternoon, the wind had died down and the viz was better than earlier this week. It was still pretty bad though. I'm not gonna make it, wound up having to babysit. Ya'll have fun now ya hear.


----------



## flyingfishr

babysitter fell through, hope ya'll had fun with whatever took place out there.


----------



## Joebm83

Not going out do to the weather, but I want to do a night dive so let me know if your interested.


----------



## Telum Pisces

Just got back in and I left the party going strong. It was a blast guys. I'll let someone else post the dive (beer) report.:letsdrink I'm tired and got to go to bed.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Too much fun man! Good thinkin htere Brandy with this idea!

MBT guys showed up, including Fritz and his lovely wife (shes a lot nicer than he is..) Paul and his sister, and mother? too, Rich,...had a dang good time with all of you!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## FishinFL

Our babysitter didnt show and I was land locked with the Fam.

I hope to make it to the next one!


----------



## cmufieldhockey8

Had a great time! Nice meeting new people and seeing old friends again. Definitely something to do again.


----------



## spearfisher

That was a blast. We will definitely have to do that again. Let's go ahead and pick a date so that everyone can go ahead and plan for it. I'm all for seeing Clay dance on the pole at the islander again.:moon

Rich


----------



## WINDY

I had a GREAT time last night , always a good time hanging with Linda and Clay. I enjoyed meeting everyone, still wondering how the only ones standing at 2 am at the Islander was us 3 and Nathan from MBT ? Must of been the jager bombs.:doh


----------



## Clay-Doh

Haa haa Windy! You guys were werein me out! Glad you went!


----------

